# Coilovers?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

I heard that u could drive your car in winter with coilovers cuz it would mess them up is there any truth to it??? thinking of taking my eibach sportlines back and getting some ground control coilover so i don't have to buy a winter car!so i have more money to spend on my ser


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

uhhh.... why not? mine must be a specially made set cause its winter and im driving. is there even a possible way to f*** coilovers up???????


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

just a thing of possible common sence for some people who have snow in the winter on the roads, coilovers would not be the best thing to have seeing the car is lower to the ground..... and that is not good when you have snow and ice piled up on the streets, Bad for underside of car.

I dont know exactly im just spouting out random things that might make sence


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

but your assuming that the car will be lowered. with coilovers you have adjustability from 0-4" of drop. he could install them, keep them at stock height and drop the car when snow stops. with springs.... not like you can raise and drop the car in a few minutes. just my thoughts though


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
Wouldn't coilovers be better in the winter because you can raise the car? Also its possible to soften their settings too. Plus they are better made components that the cold won't affect.
No?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

c thats what i was thinking i could raise and lower my car so i wouldn't bottom it out in the snow but my worry was that salt/sand and other crap might jam or ruin coilovers!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Two words. Salt and Rust, do you really want to rust up a $1000+ suspension system.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

so is that a no i shouldn't get coilovers? isn't there any way to protect them??


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok i just raised mine 3 weeks ago. had them on there through 2 winters now. 3 weeks ago was the first time i had even touch or looked at them in over a year. only prob i had was dirt and salt building up on the threads. but they still spun pretty free. as long as you clean them before you spin up or down u should be ok. (i have no rusk on mine)

do coilovers rust that easy? i figured ground control would have came up with a preventive being all the elements they are exposed to


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I didnt mean that they rust any easier. I just know that I wont put my Teins through the hell of any Vermont winters. I would get them If I were you. Coilovers are the only way to improve the perfomance of your suspension for real. Lowering springs are for ricers(I should know).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

okay on that note i guess i'll get them! ground control is a pretty good name isn't it? the postive seems to out weigh the negative any sugestions on shocks and struts?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GC is a good name. and they use eibach springs.

KYB AGX for the struts. but i would look into those a little more cause i dont know what else is made for the B15


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tein makes the SS kit for the B15 I belive. www.tein.com


----------

